# What breed is she



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

This is the dog that people in my family like but I'm not sure I will like it if it was a pure pointer or something. I think it's a pointer/ border collie or lab
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displa ... d=13372930


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

Mutt


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Ya I know that. What do you think she is.

Thanks


----------



## shootemup (Nov 30, 2008)

she looks exactly like my neighbors beagle, english pointer, boarder collie mix.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

ya it's something like that Thanks


----------

